# Incisa in val d'Arno, anyone know this place?



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, Does anyone have any information on this town and the area. I have had some good information from my italian teacher, she has been there before. But does anyone here live in this area or close to it? Do you have children that attend school in the area? Basically any info and people we can meet when we get there.
Thank you all for being such a great source of information. hopefully when we get there i can do the same.
:clap2:


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

maleena said:


> Hi, Does anyone have any information on this town and the area. I have had some good information from my italian teacher, she has been there before. But does anyone here live in this area or close to it? Do you have children that attend school in the area? Basically any info and people we can meet when we get there.
> Thank you all for being such a great source of information. hopefully when we get there i can do the same.
> :clap2:


sorry forgot to mention it is just outside Florence.


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

just wondering does anyone live on the outskirts of Florence and travel in everyday via public transport?


----------

